# Weiss: Lute Sonata in A minor, Weiss SW 29 "L'Infidèle"



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sylvius Weiss (1687-1750 - wiki), an acquaintance of the Bach family, composed this lute sonata which is currently on the 100th tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works.

I wonder how you feel about this work (both in its own right and perhaps compared to Weiss's other works and comparable works from that era), and if you favor any of the extant recordings of it.

Also, I would really love to know if you know the date of this work. I can't find it anywhere!

Thank you all.

If this happens to be a new work to you, and you're open to Baroque lute music, you might like this as an introduction. It's known for a few "odd" features that were probably meant as allusions to Turkish music (the "infidel" of the title was the Ottoman sultan, who had besieged Vienna in 1683), an event that was still on some people's minds during Weiss's lifetime.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Maybe his most famous work! I love it and have played it on guitar. It's quite different from JS Bach. For me there are some other sonatas by him that are just as captivating, but hard to remember numbers...g-minor and d-minor and Passacaglia from D-major suites come to mind, Dresden and London manuscripts...I checked my go to site, slweiss.de and couldn't find any historic info...


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

According to this, 1719

https://www.discogs.com/Weiss-Kellner-Bach-Eugen-M-Dombois-Die-BarockLaute-I-The-Baroque-Lute-I-Le-Luth-Baroque-I/release/4871173

It's on Youtube for those who have not heard it


----------

